# level titles revealed



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2011)

this was originally in an other thread, but this is now in the correct forum. I will soon have a list of the old information.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2011)

Well of course it ended up in the wrong forum, things like that happen when a thread mutates every several pages.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Well of course it ended up in the wrong forum, things like that happen when a thread mutates every several pages.




And to assist with the mutation:

http://www.pluspets.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Cute-Little-Bunnies7.jpg


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

bunny mugs-ugh. *shudder* I have raised rabbits for meat when i was younger.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 3, 2011)

Good idea, Scott!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

uh oh, what have I unleashed *shudder*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> bunny mugs-ugh. *shudder* I have raised rabbits for meat when i was younger.




I'll have a Vente half-caff Flopsychino, and my buddy would like his Grande bunny black with just a touch of cinnamon.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2011)

*It tastes like bunny.*​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope this ok with [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION]


----------



## Gulla (Jul 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> bunny mugs-ugh. *shudder* I have raised rabbits for meat when i was younger.




My piano teacher did that as well. Rabbit stew is delicious. Even better is rabbit legs in a cream sauce.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I hope this ok with [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION]




It should be.  Problem with the other thread is that it was ment to explain xp levels but then became an open ended conversation.  Meta is strickly suposed to be on topic and about whatever board related issue the thread was about.

I'm seriously amazed that it was allowed to be derailed for the evitre time it was up prior to being locked.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> It should be.  Problem with the other thread is that it was ment to explain xp levels but then became an open ended conversation.  Meta is strickly suposed to be on topic and about whatever board related issue the thread was about.
> 
> I'm seriously amazed that it was allowed to be derailed for the evitre time it was up prior to being locked.




ditto that. I too was quite suprised


----------



## Umbran (Jul 4, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> It should be.  Problem with the other thread is that it was ment to explain xp levels but then became an open ended conversation.  Meta is strickly suposed to be on topic and about whatever board related issue the thread was about.




Yep.  There's no problem with open-ended conversation here.  Chat away!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you kind sir!


----------



## Jimlock (Jul 9, 2011)

emmm... so what do you guys talk about over here?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2011)

XP Levels.  Bunnies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2011)

Words that begin with the letter mango.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2011)

large fire elementals as allies


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2011)

errr....  70's sitcoms?

(lord- I hope not)


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> XP Levels.  Bunnies.




I'm partial to puppies


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I need to post a brief history

first there was:


Level 1 - Kobold
Level 2 - Goblin
Level 3 - Hobgoblin
Level 4 - Orc
Level 5 - Gnoll
Level 6 - Bugbear
Level 7 - Owlbear
Level 8 - Githyanki
Level 9 - Harpy
Level 10 - Troll
Level 11 - Vampire
Level 12 - Umber Hulk
Level 13 - Vrock
Level 14 - Mind Flayer
Level 15 - Lesser Angel
Level 16 - Earth Elemental
Level 17 - Death Knight
Level 18 - Gibbering Mouther

then there was:

1 Kobold 0
2 Goblin 10
3 Hobgoblin 23
4 Orc 37-39
5 Gnoll 55
6 Bugbear 75
7 Owlbear 94-100
8 Githyanki 128-132 (The Shaman is quite close)
9 Harpy 165
10 Troll 202-206 (watch Bullgrit for this ;-) )
11 Vampire 260-264 (watch jaerdaph)
12 Umber Hulk 319-338
13 Vrock 384-394
14 Mind Flayer 470
15+ - weem
16?
17 Death Knight

then we had:

1 Kobold 0
2 Goblin 10
3 Hobgoblin 23
4 Orc 37-39 (37.7 by 4e, so still either 37 or 38)
5 Gnoll 54-57 (55 by 4e)
6 Bugbear 77 (75 by 4e, but I'm quite positive it's 77 here)
7 Owlbear 94-100 (100 by 4e)
8 Githyanki 128-132 (130 by 4e)
9 Harpy 165
10 Troll 202-206 (205 by 4e)
11 Vampire 260-264 (260 by 4e)
12 Umber Hulk 319-338 (320 by 4e)
13 Vrock 384-394 (390 by 4e)
14 Mind Flayer 470 (470 by 4e)
15+ - weem (570 by 4e)
17 Death Knight

and it was soon followed by:

1 Novice 0
2 Acolyte 10
3 Gallant 23
4 Minor Trickster 37
5 Cutpurse 56
6 Scout 75
7 Waghalter 100
8 Defender 135
9 Thaumaturgist 165
10 Myrmidon 202
11 Guide 261
12 Enchanter 319-320
13 Lama 384-390
14 Magsman 480
15 Superhero 570
16 Spellbinder 670
17 The Great Druid 832
18 Grandmaster of Flowers 994-1000
19 Grandmaster of Assassins 1180
20 The Grand Druid 1401-1458

with the following translation:


Level 1 - Kobold > Umpleby
Level 2 - Goblin > Stunjelly
Level 3 - Hobgoblin > Tirapheg
Level 4 - Orc > Flumph
Level 5 - Gnoll > Carbuncle
Level 6 - Bugbear > Trilloch
Level 7 - Owlbear > Nilbog
Level 8 - Githyanki > Gorilla Bear
Level 9 - Harpy > Flail Snail
Level 10 - Troll > Giant Two-headed Troll
Level 11 - Vampire > Qullan
Level 12 - Umber Hulk > Penanggalan
Level 13 - Vrock > Meenlock
Level 14 - Mind Flayer > Grell
Level 15 - Lesser Angel > Gambado (springing skull of death!)
Level 16 - Earth Elemental > Eye of Fear and Flame
Level 17 - Death Knight > Sussurus > Sharktopus > Brain in a Jar
Level 18 - Gibbering Mouther > Blindheim
Level 19 - Golden Retriever

and the following side information:

What else we know:

Mods can give out double digit xp if they want, and max xp/day is 10 comments although mods don't have to spread xp around, xp spreading is about 30

Another EDIT:: This is the table for how many lights you have:
So the lights would be:

Dark Bars:
1=1-100
2=101-200
3=201-300
4=301-400
5=401-500

5 Dark and X Light bars:
6=501-700
7=701-900
8=901-

For example, someone with 702 XP would have 5 dark bars and 2 light ones, or someone with 1030 XP would have five dark and three light

and ALSO

When you are a new user. you have to make 10 posts before your experience becomes activated, until then it won't count towards someone's xp and will show up with a little smilie in the comment box.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2011)

From the previous thread:



> At XP 1432, I became a Druid Dude. () That means we've narrowed the range for the changeover to 20th as being between 1430-1432.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

this is  gandulf's fine work:



			
				gandulf M said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, level title changed again, I figure to have the old ones, then the new ones, I will keep a record of past titles here as well, so if you wonder what they were when you can find out
> 
> Old (dunno when through 12-2-10)
> 1: Kobold
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From the previous thread:




Thank you Danny A. There is probably a lot of information that is not posted here yet from the old thread since its closing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2011)

Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.

Right now, the level title is "A 1e level title so awesome it isn't even in the book"

This submitted by Danny Alkatraz.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Sep 6, 2011)

w00t!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Level 21 = 1753 (or slightly fewer) XP.
> 
> Right now, the level title is "A 1e level title so awesome it isn't even in the book"
> 
> This submitted by Danny Alkatraz.




So what are the odds of level 22 being "A 1e level so awesome it isn't even in the book +1" ?


----------



## Jack7 (Sep 7, 2011)

> Dark Bars:
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> ...




If I had that many Dark Bars I'd be seriously fat. Unless of course you mean spreading it out over weeks instead of days.




> X Light bars:
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-




I could eat that many X-Light bars, no problem. If they were made of real bunny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 7, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> So what are the odds of level 22 being "A 1e level so awesome it isn't even in the book +1" ?




I don't know- but you know, 2 other people are listed as having that achievement, but only I am listed that high on the XP chart...

Perhaps we should ask "The Regents?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

dannyalcatraz said:


> *snip*
> 
> perhaps we should ask "the regeants?"




fify


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2011)

Personally I like rampant speculation the best.


----------



## Gulla (Sep 8, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Personally I like rampant speculation the best.




That will be my paladin's family crest: Red Speculation Rampant on Argent.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 7, 2011)

Gulla said:


> That will be my paladin's family crest: Red Speculation Rampant on Argent.




Methought "red" was pronounced "gules" in heraldry? 

"Argent, speculation rampant gules" -- or something like that?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Nov 7, 2011)

I had forgotten that "that" thread became "this" thread and flipped out when it brought me to page one and not page 987.

Then I remembered.

Then I thought, "why are there mostly on topic posts and relatively few of them in here, when this is supposed to be the place to be allowed to have off topic posts and lots of them?"

Then I remembered.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Nov 10, 2011)

tuxgeo said:


> Methought "red" was pronounced "gules" in heraldry?
> 
> "Argent, speculation rampant gules" -- or something like that?




That would be "Argent, a Gules Speculation Rampant"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Yep.  There's no problem with open-ended conversation here.  Chat away!



*Ahem*



*Yackitus yackitæ Yackitum Threadius necrotium!*​



*cough*


*footsteps departing, sound echos off the hollow walls*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2015)

and now for the actual purpose of this thread:


Scott DeWar said:


> I guess I need to post a brief history
> 
> first there was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2015)

Level 28 was a drizzt type thing, starting xp unknown.

level 29 is a drakkolich and started somewhere between 6002 and 6164. Special mention for his OCB in giving EGG xp until it was known!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2015)

once again, Pendrake Utherman has discovered a level title: Ancient Red Dragon, level 30 at or before 7751 xp


----------

